# Screen names



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Was just wondering whats' behind the reasons you chose your screen names? For mine, my older chi Max has the nickname of Pooky. My younger chis' nickname is peds. Hence....Pookypeds!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My name is Kari


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

I got CryBles from *Cry*stal and Bub*bles* .. I used the first three letters from Crystal and the last three from Bubbles.. making me Crybles... could been Bubtal I guess.. but, Crystal was my first girl.. so her name starts the name..


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Mines very self explanitory


I love my chis!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i used to be Teddy's mom but changed it to Jen after getting woody, it's my name :wink:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Chloe is my name


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

"chis rule" I really think they do! They're the greatest.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a really good friend that calls me Candycane all the time, but my real name is Candy.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I work for AeroComm and I got Marley before we got Tito. 1983 was the year I was born.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Cause Kiffany is my real name


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Theoretically Dolly belongs to my 9-year-old daughter, making me her grandmother. However, we all know who she REALLY belongs to!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

my names sam and 85 was the year i was born!! (1985)...


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I've been called Number Nine by my mother as far back as I can remember. I have no idea why. It ended up being shortened to Nine somewhere along the way. I use it as my screen name on several different sites.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

LeeSeeBat its a nicknae i've had for years, its after a book Weeztie Bat, my friend swears i'm just like weeztie the main character so she made up Leseebat after my name Lisa...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

My boyfriend is obsessed with Micheal J. Fox and Back to the Future and Delorians. So when I met him, he'd joke around and call himself McFly...so in the movies, Jennifer McFly was Marty McFly's girlfriend so hence...i got the name!


----------



## Boating Tia (Sep 15, 2006)

Because all the names I chose had been taken. We boat and camp and Tia loves the boat. Therefore Boating Tia.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

stephybooboo has been my nickname since i was 6 months old. i'm stuck with it. it's a funny yet embarassing story how i got the name :lol:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

My name is Zulay


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

My name is Sandra, and i was born in 1961


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL. My name is Dawn and I live in Canada.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

My favorite color is pink..and I'm a princess (don't believe me? Just ask me lol). I was 21 when I started my account .


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

And I'm Jennifer and I live in Switzerland!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Mine is self explanitory, being I have 8 chi's. My car license plate even says CHIMAMA. I pay to have that name.


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

I am Leo's (my chi) mom  I usually use browneyedgirl1555 for everything else... #1555 because it was my old street number when I made the account back in high school  Oh yea, it is because i am a girl with brown eyes


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I picked mine because I love ballet  It's my favorite thing to do.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Nothing exciting here...Rachel is my name!  I use RAndrea27 a lot...started it in high school...R for Rachel, Andrea is my middle name & 27 is the day of my birthday, but I'm getting rather tired of it! I'm not exactly very creative!


----------

